# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Kino-Ditari 2011

## autori

Po e filloj 2011-n keq, biles katran fare :



Me nje fjale, filmi i ri i goces se Coppola-s, Sofijes. Ose ndryshe, kapriçoja (filmi) i rradhes së nje 'poor little rich girl' te ciles, koqja Tarantino, permes shakase se tij te rradhes, i ofroi hiç me pak se 'Luanin e Arte' ne festivalin e fundit te Venecias.



Zbrazeri totale ! Po te leme menjane faktin se, andej nga treçereku, më ne fund regjizorja ja arrin te pershfaqe deri diku mërzine e heroit te saj kryesor dhe te krijoje nje far' ritmi (nisur nga nje jo-ritëm per ta pas mëshire !!), filmi eshte *nje hiç i madh !* 

Me demek, "*Somewhere*" na 'meson' se Hollywoodin e paska kap depresioni (historia e filmit eshte ajo e nje super-stari hollywoodian, Johnny Marco, me probleme sentimentale) qe shtyn kohen nga nje hotel ne tjetrin me gocen e tij 11 vjeçare, per promovimin e filmit te tij te ri. C'eshte më komikja, eshte fakti se filmi eshte jo pak pretencioz (i rré mendja !) dhe e heq veten per _hype_ (meqe ka plane-sekuenca [skena fikse] me lap-dance ose me loje Wii (Nintendo) !!! Thene ndryshe, tema qe trajtojne revistat e modes, te ashtuquajtura 'trendy'...
eh...



Shkurt, pas 'the social network' te Fincher-it, Sofija na 'meson' se Hollywoodin na e paska zene depresioni, qe zengjinjt paskan hallet e veta, dhe ky na qenka lejtmotivi i kinematografise amerikane 'trendy', kinematografi as shume indipendente, por as edhe shume spektakolare : rishprendarja edhe nje here e letrave (si letrat e bixhozit) te dhimbjes. Shpirterore prà ! Asaj te vertetes !! 

Hajde shakà hajde... 

_ps:_ Ka nje skene andej nga fundi i filmit (me demek, skena 'çeles' e filmit) : Heroin kryesor, Johnny-n pra, e merr ne telefon e shoqja. Johnny qan e i thote se s'di ç'a te beje. E shoqja i thote : «_Pse nuk merresh me pune vullnetare ?_» 
Mu duk sikur Sofija bie brenda me kembet e veta, sepse mua spektatorin me beri  te mendoj (siç edhe mendova !) : «_Po mire, po Sofija, pse ben filma ?? Pse ben  filma dhe jo... triko !_».

Dhe ne fakt, pikerisht ajo ben triko me kinematografine...
Nuk prish pune jo. 
Asgje e rëndë. 
Thjesht diçka obscene...  


*2.0*

----------


## peoples

Filmi i Sofia Coppola-s na hoqi pak shijen e mire qe na pat lene Lost in traslation. Qe ne skenen e pare te filmit ku nje Ferrari rrotullohet kater here kupton se filmi i ka ikur nga dora.

----------


## autori

Ti kish "ikur nga dora", do ishte *gjysma* e te keqes. Do i falnim gjysmen tjeter. 

Ndaj thoja më lart : nuk eshte pune talenti, eshte pune *principi*. Principi qe, fakti qe Sofija vazhdon te beje filma *pa patur asgje per te thene*, eshte obscene (i pandershem - per te mos thene i turpshem). Ose, popullorçe : me keto pare qe _nxori_ nga filmi, do beje nje tjeter qe do jete po ashtu nje hiç i madh ? Dhe Tarantino do ti japi medaljen e rradhes, meqe producent dhe distributor eshte e njejta kompani me ate te filmave te tij ?? Apo kryesorja eshte qe kapriçoja ti plotesohet kesaj goces ??

----------


## autori

Meqe kam ca kohe :

Kur them se eshte e pamoralshme qe kjo goca vazhdon te beje te tille filma, e kam katu :
Sofija, ne 10 vjet, ka tregu *fiks* te njejten histori ne të 4 filmat e saj : historia e nje goce te pasur (Marie-Antoinette, Charlotte tek 'lost in translation'...) ose nje çuni te pasur (ne kete te fundit) dhe që behet derr, merzitet, s'ka ç'a te beje. Dhe sillet rrotull si kali në lëmë. Kaq. Kjo eshte ne thelb historia e të katër filmave qe Sofija ka realizu ne 10 vjet.

Ajo qe eshte e rrezikshme, eshte fakti qe kjo Sofija, mund te mbrohet duke thene : po mire, të berit e të _njejtit_ film, eshte karakteristikë e regjizorëve autorialë ! Une jam autor ! Une tregoj te _njejten_ histori, sepse keshtu bejne autorët : ne thelb, ne filmat e tyre tregojne te njejten histori, qe korrespondon me boten e tyre te brendshme shpirterore, qe ne thelb, eshte *një* (një, e vetme, nje univers i vetem).  

Tani : ti e une qe i kemi pare filmat e saj : "Somewhere", jo vetem qe eshte nje remake i shpëlarë i "Lost i translation" (nuk e kam riparë, por kam frike se, nese e rishoh... :i terbuar: ), por eshte edhe krejt i zbrazët ne sens !! Ne fakt, "Somewhere" eshte i rrezikishem per filmat sundance-indipendentë, sepse kthehet ne model, ne traktat : "ja si behen filmat sundance-indipendentiste !" .  Dhe eshte po aq i rrezikshem sa ç'eshte i rrezikshem "the social network" per filmat hollywoodiano-autorialë : Sofia Coppola eshte po aq *imposture*  (mashtrim) per filmat indipendentë sa ç'eshte imposture David Fincher per ata hollywoodiano-autorialë. E di pse ? Sepse te ty, nuk bejne gje tjeter veçse pranojne botën qe i rrethon (cinizmin e Zuckerberg-ut, kotësinë dhe melankolinë e Johnny Marco-s). Nuk e tejkalojnë atë. Nuk propozojne gjë tjeter ne vend te saj. 
E le pastaj te pretendosh qe keta regjizorë te vendosin ndonje bombë !!  Larg qofte...

ps: ta ilustroj me nje shembull, qe te jem i qarte deri ne fund :
Ne nje skene te filmit, shohim ceremnine e ndarjes se çmimeve, ne nje spektakel alla berluskonian ne Itali (e ku heroi yne do marre nje çmim). Skene tmerresisht e shemtuar. E shemtuar ne sensin qe, Coppola e pershfaq ate skene pa me te voglin shqetesim per tu distancuar (décaler) nga ajo skene, pa u indinjuar. Sikur na thote : ja ku ka perfunduar bota e star-eve, dhe mua regjizores, nuk më mbetet tjeter veçse ta pranoj, ti nenshtrohem nje surrogatoje te tille. E tu propozoj (siç edhe ben) ca imazhe televizuale po aq te banale sa dhe vete spektakli !

----------


## autori

Shume i vleresuar neper Festivale te filmit (ne 2006-n, ne Venecia ka fitu deri dhe 'Luanin e Arte' me "Still Life"), Jia Zhang ke, pas "24 CIty" (2009) -film qe rrefente historine e lindjes se nje qyteti modern ne Kinën aktuale, sjell kete vit "*I wish I knew*"(Hai shang chuan qi), film qe rrefen historine e qytetit te famshem kinez te Shangait.

Principi eshte pothuaj i njejte me atë te "24 City" : pjesa me e madhe e tij perbehet nga deshmi personash te ndryshem, qe rrefejne momente te historise se ketij qyteti. Gjithmone duke 'gershetuar' dokumentarin me fiksionin, e qe ne fund te fundit, jep nje film fiksional !
Qëllimi i regjizorit eshte evident qe ne fillim : nga intimja, te lindë univesalja : nga historia personale e secilit, te lindë historia dhe memorja e nje qyteti te tere, historia njerezore. Pa rene per asnje sekonde te vetme ne ndofar rreshtimi mekanik dëshmish. 

I vetmi bemol i filmit (per mendimin tim) : prezenca e heshtur e here pas hershme e nje vajze te re (Zhao Tao, aktorja fetish e regjizorit) neper rruget e Shangait. E panevojshme dhe pak e besueshme (jo ne te njejtin regjister me teresine e filmit...). 

*8.5*

----------


## korçar

"*Incendies*", Denis Villeneuve



"Zjarre" eshte adaptim i drames teatrale me te njejtin titull nga autori dramatik Wajdi Mouawad, nga Kanadaja. Filmi po ashtu eshte kanadez... Forca e filmit eshte padyshim forca e dramaturgjise, mizaskena kinematografike vjen me pas.

Pa formalitete me duhet te them se ajo qe me beri me shume pershtypje eshte se si filmi tregon e shfaq disa gjera, disa peripeci... pra se si i qaset trillimit ; me pare duhet thene se Zjarre eshte film i skenarizuar, i shkruar, teper i shkruar madje, dhe jo vetem sepse kjo duket ne ato qe sheh, fundja eshte adaptim i nje tragjedie teatrale dhe bashkekohore, por sepse keshtu thote dhe regjizori. Mizaskena fundja nuk eshte e re, inovuese apo ku di une, por i permbahet njefare klasicizmi primar, dhe forca e filmit eshte struktura skenaristike tejet e nderlikuar qe ka te beje hera heres me romanin familial, me "road movie", me biografine, me romanin "inisiativ", dhe me tragjedine...  Mizaskena shfaq nje fare vertetsie emocionale pa joshjen per te kaluar ne pathos, sepse fundja filmi ka shume per te treguar, shume rruge per te pershkruar madje problemi i filmit eshte se disa nga keto rrugetime i keput shkurt dhe pa metode, aq pa metode sa qe nganjehere te duket krejt arbitrare ajo te shfaqet ; e kam fjalen te montazhi i filmit, dhe kur them arbitrare flas per kohen qe i bashkangjitet cdo ndodhie (pse kjo mu shfaq dy sekonda e kjo tjetra pese?), shija qe filmi te le ne fund eshte kjo ndjenja e arbitrares, se regjizori e ka montuar filmin arbitrarisht me qellim emocionin gjithemone. Qe mos kemi keqkuptime, nuk ka asgje te keqe me kete arbitraren aq me shume qe emocioni funksionon.

Zjarre shfaq kaq shume peripeci e ndodhi tragjike apo dramatike saqe forca e filmit, ne krahasim me nje strukture tjeter filmi, nje filmi me skenar, apo strukture skenari te zakonshem, qendron ne faktin qe nga nje moment ne tjetrin nuk ka kapitalizim te kohes e te ndodhive ne saje te nje momenti te mevonshem dramatik e te forte, nje fare katharsis qe do te zgjidhe dramen. Ne fakt edhe struktura e Zjarre eshte e njejte por duke qene se momentet dramatike jane te shumta spektatori humb nocionin e leximit klasik te nje drame, aq me shume qe dramaturgjia, inteligjente dhe e menduar bukur, nuk perton qe ta befasoje spektatorin... Per ta shpjeguar pak me mire : neqofte se ne nje film qe po e quaj te zakonshem dhe qe nuk i shpeton struktures klasike, strukture e teorizuar nga Aristoti, momentet zhdervillen njera pas tjetres dhe emocionet kapitalizohen, mblidhen, per tu cliruar ne katharsis qe zakonisht vjen nga fundi i filmit, ne filmin Zjarre ndodh e njejta gje por momentet dramatike te shumta qe nga fillimi i filmit jane ne vetvete momente te forta qe perfaqesojne ne nje fare menyre katharsis... Dicka tjeter shume e rendesishme eshte se si filmi perfiton nga njefare klishe i spektatorit te sotshem, per cfare behet fjale? : behete fjale per ate qe nuk thuhet egzaktesisht se ku filmi zhvillohet, pra ne cfare vendi, por sugjerohet dicka si nje vend ne lindjen e mesme, me shume gjasa Libani por pse jo per nje spektator me pak te kultivuar Palestina, pra nuk jepen fare referenca verbale se ku ndodhemi, gje qe shtie spektatorin ne mjergull dhe e ben qe te ndjeke akoma me mire rrugetimin e personazheve. Por vertet mundesine te ndodhive te filmit e gjen tek klisheja se nato vende, pra ne vendet e Lindjes se Mesme, (Libani, Palestina, Israeli) ndodhin gjera nga me gjakataret, ndryshe nuk do te ishte e besueshme. 

Gjeja tjeter qe me pelqen eshte se si rinovon nje fare miti, nuk po e them se cili sepse do te tregoja jo pak nga filmi, dhe se si filmi jep proven se ky mit mund te jete thjesht produket i nje rastesie, te thjeshte dhe e pallogaritur, atje ku trapat psikanaliste (duke filluar qe nga Freud) e kthyen ne interpretim te jetes... pra rimitologjizuan mitin. Nejse mesele e gjate kjo.

----------


## autori

korçaro, une kam nja dy jave qe e 'injoroj' kët filmin, por me duket se do t'ja gjej kohen kete week-end, per te _parë_ disa gjera qe i shpjegon ti ne mesazhin tend (te cilat, personalisht, i kuptoj fort mire dhe m'intrigojnë).

----------


## korçar

> korçaro, une kam nja dy jave qe e 'injoroj' kët filmin, por me duket se do t'ja gjej kohen kete week-end, per te _parë_ disa gjera qe i shpjegon ti ne mesazhin tend (te cilat, personalisht, i kuptoj fort mire dhe m'intrigojnë).


Parashkrim : Shko shiqoje autor-o e fole i fjal masanej... Une po i them ene 2 fjale ketu ma poshte po ti mos lexo para se ta shohesh, asht ma mire besoj.

Sa per t'ju rikthyer arbitrares per e cilen fola me lart... Qe ta bej me te qarte kete punen e arbitrares duhen marre si shembull skenat e dhunes ne film, skena dhune ne film ka shume fundja tema kryesore ne film eshte "rrugetimi ne lufte", por ajo qe te "vret syrin" ose me mire ajo qe te çorodit eshte se pse dhuna ne filan skene me shfaqet e shkoqur, e gjalle dhe puro, deri gati gati ne papermbajtje, dhe ne filan skene apo moment tjeter dhuna vetem sugjerohet? Zjarre nuk ka koherence nga ky pikeveshtrim, ne shfaqjen e dhunes, nuk ka qasje estetike (morale) te qarte ndaj shfaqjes se dhunes, dhe ajo qe ben regjizori eshte te çorodite leximin e filmit me ane te arbitrares se llogjikes se tij (mbase fundja nuk eshte dhe kaq arbitrare por mbase e menduar dhe e arsyetuar paçka se ne shikim te filmit spektatori nuk mund te dije arsyet e verteta, por as i interesojne ne moment te shikimit) dhe kjo çoroditje e llogjikes se filmit i sherben nder te tjera regjizorit qe te shfaqe papritmas disa koinçidenca fiktive te cilat pa kete lloj qasjeje nuk do te ishin te besueshme, ose nuk do te ishin kaq te besueshme sa ç'jane... Pikerisht qasja dhe shfaqja e ketyre koinçidencave, pa andralla dhe pa terci verci, me pelqeu me shume ne film, sepse funksionojne per lebeti...

----------


## korçar

"*Black swan*", nga Darren Arronofsky



"Mjelm e zeze". Kini vene re sa e bukur eshte fjala mjelme? Jo?! S'ka gje. Nejse.
Pas filmit "The wrestler" Arronofsky i krijoi vetes mundesine per te "folur" per nje subjekt pak te rrahur nga kinemaja : baleti. Balet pra, dhe kur mendoj balet perfytyroj nje nga subjektet, apo temat, me kinematografike qe mund te egzistojne, si mundesi kinematografike, pra si subjekt me vecori per te bere dicka qe e tejkalon te bukuren ne vetvete te kinematografise. Mundesi e ralle dhe e shkelqyer. Ideja balet me frymezon dicka te papare, madje nuk gjej dot fjale per te folur te "bukren" qe me frymezon ideja e baletit. Thjesht dicka te jashtezakonshme e magjike. Me filmin "Mjelm e zeze" mu krijua mundesia te krahasoj frymezimin absrakt te idese se baletit me dicka konkrete... Dhe rezultati s'eshte ne favor te filmit, pra me mire te mos ma kishte trazuar idene, apo ndjenj'idene e baletit. Ajo qe i intereson Arronofsky-t e qe shihet ne gjithe filmat e tij eshte ideja e spektaklit, si metafore e artit, prej ku kinemase perderisa eshte arti nepermjet te cilit Arronofsky shprehet. Okej metafore e spektaklit, si c'ishte "The Wrestler", por me tej c'thuhet? U morr vesh se Arronofsky flet nder te tjera - po nder sa te tjera? nuk jane shume - per veten e vet, per gjithe rrugetimin e tij nder spektaklin e kinemase, po me shume c'thuhet, a thuhet hic tjeter gje? Konkretisht filmi me merziti deri ne aktin e fundit, nuk u besoja dot syve se po shihja nje film me teme kryesore baletin, pra si egzistenca e fundit e magjikes konkrete ne kete bote... dhe se po me shfaqej ajo... qe po me shfaqej. Ka nje ide ne skenar qe per mendimin tim i prish gjithe joshjen idese se baletit, dhe eshte ide e trajtuar me nota fantastike-horror : magjine e baletit une e konsideroj konkrete sa me s'ka dhe aty qendron pikerisht e bukura magjike e tij, kurse skenaristet e filmit dhe Arronofsky vete e perceptojne ne nje fare menyre kete magjiken por per fat te keq te tyre vendosen ta materializojne ne imazhe te nje shpirti te dyfishte te personazhit kryesor. E perse? Per faqe t'zez te tyre. Arronofsky-t i rren mendja se beri te njejten gje si me "The Wrestler" ; per mendimin tim Arronofsky, me shembullin "The Wrestler", ishte i vetmi qe mund te perfaqesonte nje kinema te vertete sociale, me frymezim te kinemaja e vellezerve Dardenne qe nuk eshte kinema sociale (shoqnore) sic e kane etiketuar por kinema pseudo-shoqnore por e krishterizuar deri ne palce (mu desh pak kohe ta kuptoja kete), dhe si rrjedhoje per mua e pavlere... Pra Arronofsky i krijoi vetes nje mundesi te bukur per te "folur" per magjiken por humbi nje nga mundesite me te bukura sepse deshtoi te shfaqe magjine. Personazhit kryesor ne film i thuhet ne nje moment se e vetmja pengese per te eshte vetja e tij, dhe eshte e njejta gje me Arronofsky-n : me duket sikur i nderlikon vete punet e veta. 
Radha ime per te folur me metafora ne lidhje me mizaskenen e filmit : duke qene se mizaskena eshte e mbyllyr, izoluese, e n'trashur, sipas modelit psikologjik te personazhit kryesor, (e pse mizaskena duhet te jete ne faze me modelin psikologjik te personazhit kryesor?) metafora eshte kjo - eshte e lehte te tregosh nje histori filanit kur je ne burg, i mbyllur nder kangjella, e ta mallengjesh, por sa me bukur (e sa me veshtire) do te ishte sikur dikush te arrije te tregoje nje ngjarrje, nje ndodhi, e te mallengjeje duke qene ne natyre te hapur... Arronofsky nuk e ben dot! Per faqe t'zez te tija. Shpejt e shpejt : interpretimi i aktoreve eshte i mire megjithese nuk e di mire ke mund te quash interpretim te mire n'ato kushte mizaskene te krijuara nga regjizori.

----------


## EXODUS

Si shume ja paske "cjerre surratin" Arronofskit o shoku! (qeke luan pe verteti - haha, sa per te bere qejfin kjo se mos na besh ndonje te pabere lol)
Dihet qe baleti si art me vete i ka "shoqkat" e rralla, s'ka diskutim, dhe te duash, (te mendosh ne radhe te pare) deri aty, sa te perpiqesh (sepse qofte dhe nje akt i tille e shpeton "lekuren regjisoriane" ne rastin e ketij "te pandehurit") dhe me ne fund te kesh "guximin" te sjellesh ne skenen gjigande nje "dyluftim" me vetveten, cka me eshte dukur dhe "thelbi" i permbajtjes, apo ideja kryesore ne pamje te pare, eshte jo pak! Po mire, disa nga skenat ishin "te tejperdorura" deri aty sa te detyronin ta lije filmin pergjysem, e mgjth "e mistershmja - UNE" e mbante gjalle interesin per t'i shkuar deri ne fund. 

Aronosfki per mendimin tim, vetem me cka dashur te sjelle ne "ekranin e paprekshem" ju'a ka lojtur fene, te madhi-te vogli!

----------


## korçar

Exodus, une s'e kam qejf pedagogjine (aq me shume qe ti besoj nuk je femije), gjithesesi po behem pak pedagog, pra pak me i shkoqur qe te me kuptosh... Kur thua se dyluftimi me vetveten eshte jo pak, ke jo pak te drejte... sepse dyluftimi me vetveten eshte ne vetvete teme e jashtezakonshme, "gjeniale", mjeshterore. Por edhe nje nga gjerat me te veshtira per t'u materializuar n'ekran, ne imazhe : sepse dhe une "dyluftoj" me vetveten, si shumekush, por asnjehere nuk me eshte shfaqur vetvetja siper vaskes kur lahem ndonjehere... Me kupton a jo? Ta kam llafin eshte kollajllek i shumecekur ai i pershfaqjes se nje shpirti te dyfishte, eshte kollajllek kreativ pa merita kreativiteti... Pra dhe pershfaqja e dyluftimit me vetveten duhet te jete mjeshterore...




> Aronosfki per mendimin tim, vetem me cka dashur te sjelle ne "ekranin e paprekshem" ju'a ka lojtur fene, te madhi-te vogli!


Kete s'ta morra vesh, ne dac e te na i perkthesh mire...

----------


## D&G Feminine

> "*Black swan*", nga Darren Arronofsky
> Personazhit kryesor ne film i thuhet ne nje moment se e vetmja pengese per te eshte vetja e tij, dhe eshte e njejta gje me Arronofsky-n : me duket sikur i nderlikon vete punet e veta. 
> Radha ime per te folur me metafora ne lidhje me mizaskenen e filmit : duke qene se mizaskena eshte e mbyllyr, izoluese, e n'trashur, sipas modelit psikologjik te personazhit kryesor, (e pse mizaskena duhet te jete ne faze me modelin psikologjik te personazhit kryesor?) metafora eshte kjo - eshte e lehte te tregosh nje histori filanit kur je ne burg, i mbyllur nder kangjella, e ta mallengjesh, por sa me bukur (e sa me veshtire) do te ishte sikur dikush te arrije te tregoje nje ngjarrje, nje ndodhi, e te mallengjeje duke qene ne natyre te hapur... Arronofsky nuk e ben dot! Per faqe t'zez te tija. Shpejt e shpejt : interpretimi i aktoreve eshte i mire megjithese nuk e di mire ke mund te quash interpretim te mire n'ato kushte mizaskene te krijuara nga regjizori.


Yep, ne te njejtin konkluzion arrita dhe une  :buzeqeshje: 
Ka qene edhe nje film shqiptar per baletin, nuk e di a mbani mend "Nje djale dhe nje vajze" dhe pak a shume menyra e trajtimit eshte e njejte. Personazhi kryesor eshte nje vajze, qe vuan per te mare rolin kryesor (me aq sa e mbaj mend) se eshte ne konkurence me vajzen e drejtoreshes se shkolles (luajtur perfekt nga Margarita Xhepa). Ai film bile eshte me i realizuar nga kjo ane sepse i jep asaj vajzes "shkaqe" per te vuajtur, megjithese edhe atje teprohet me keto skenat melodramatike. Plus ka dhe nje linje tjeter te filmit me ate djalin, i jep pak hapesire. Kurse "Black swan" fillon e mbaron pa e hequr Nataline asnje moment nga kamera.

----------


## TikTak

filmat ma te qelbun fitoj oscar

po qe se filmi ka fitu oscar un nuk e shof. vallaj e kom stamokun delikat hahahahahaha

----------


## EXODUS

Korcar'o,
e vleresoj jodeshiren tende per te me bere te dukem "i pavemendshem" ne nivelin e duhur, ose deri disi te pranueshem! haha... dhe ate pedagogun ta besh sa te te doje kokrra e qejfit, se s'me mbetet hatri aspak, sidomos kur "di" ta besh pa u kuptuar(nga ata te cilet mendon se je duke i'u hapur syte.)

Tani, ky regjisori (se sikur s'me ben t'ja them emrin me vend-pa vend) per mendimin tim duhet "duartrokitur" vetem per faktin qe ka marre "nismen" per te "ri-analizuar" per te kushedisaten here fenomenin "njeri" me te mirat dhe te keqijat e tij, pavaresisht "konsekuencave" qe sjell "eksperimentimi" Dhe kete e ka bere ne nje menyre krejt te vecante, duke dashur te nderthure "talentin" e rralle (e supozuar kjo, sigurisht) qe zoteron personazhi kryesor dhe "veset" e njeriut, pa te cilat do te ishte gati "i paafte" per te njohur pjesen tjeter te vetvetes.

Une, po ashtu "mendoj" se audienca tek e cila ai ka dashur "te percoje" mesazhin eshte e shumellojshme per nga "shkalla e intelektit" qe zoteron, per te kapur dhe perjetuar ate njesoj dhe per kete arsye kaq te thjeshte ai "dyfishimi" qe permend ti, e ben kete pak a shume te mundur (sipas mundesise: kur u ndane keto na rane) 

Ne lidhje me ate perkthimin... 
perpjekjet e regjisorit kane cuar ne nje "copez" arti mjaftueshmerisht te arrire, duke ditur se ne "c'qorrsokak" po e fuste veten!

----------


## korçar

> Yep, ne te njejtin konkluzion arrita dhe une 
> Ka qene edhe nje film shqiptar per baletin, nuk e di a mbani mend "Nje djale dhe nje vajze" dhe pak a shume menyra e trajtimit eshte e njejte. Personazhi kryesor eshte nje vajze, qe vuan per te mare rolin kryesor (me aq sa e mbaj mend) se eshte ne konkurence me vajzen e drejtoreshes se shkolles (luajtur perfekt nga Margarita Xhepa). Ai film bile eshte me i realizuar nga kjo ane sepse i jep asaj vajzes "shkaqe" per te vuajtur, megjithese edhe atje teprohet me keto skenat melodramatike. Plus ka dhe nje linje tjeter te filmit me ate djalin, i jep pak hapesire. Kurse "Black swan" fillon e mbaron pa e hequr Nataline asnje moment nga kamera.


D&G te lumte pushka (kujtesa)! Nuk te dija kaq kinefile. Desha dhe une te flisja per "Nje djale dhe nje vajze" por pak veshtire krahasimi sepse nuk kemi te bejme me te njejten ambicie kinematografike, aq me shume qe baleti tek "Nje djale e nje vajze" nuk eshte vecse pretekst per te folur per gjana t'tjera. Po rrofsh qe ma kujtove sepse dyshja regjizoriale Ibrahim Muco dhe Kristaq Mitro eshte dyshja regjizoriale me rendesishme e kinematografise shqiptare te gjenerates se dyte, gjenerata e pare e kinematografise shqiptare duke qene ajo e te pareve : Kristaq Dhamo, Dhimiter Anagnosti, Viktor Gjika duke qene me te miret. Dhe jam dakort me ty kur thua se te filmi "Nje djale dhe nje vajze" teprohet me skenat melodramatike... por duhet te marresh parasysh nje gje : momentin, periudhen kur eshte xhiruar filmi, pra 1991-shin. Ata qe dijne pak histori dijne se c'perfaqeson 1991-shi ne historine shqiptare... Mesele e gjate kjo, por "teprimi me melodramatiken" n'ate film nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse "intuita" e asaj qe do te ndodhte me pas... pra eshte mese e jutifikuar. Per me shume qe dyshja Kristaq Mitro dhe Ibrahim Muco jane te vetmit ne kinematografine shqiptare qe kane pasur si vecori stilistike e tematike te tyren melodramen. E perseris jane nga me te rendesishmit ne historine e vogel te kinematografise shqiptare pikerisht per shkak te "melodramatikes" ne filmat e tyre : duhen kujtuar filma te tjere te tyre si "Apasionata" apo "Duaje emrin tend" qe jane filmat qe perfaqesojne me mire stilin e tyre melodramatik, pergjate nje teme tjeter qe has shpesh ne filmat e tyre : kritiken ndaj byrokracise, kete te fundit e has ne shume filma te regjizoreve te ndryshem, pra eshte teme e privilegjiuar e stilit shqiptaro-social-realist, por dyshes K. Mitro dhe I. Muco i sherben qe te bejne melodrama, dhe jane melodramat e vetme te arrira te kinematografise shqiptare. Besoj se kinemaja e K. Mitros dhe I. Muces eshte e vetmja ne kinematografine shqiptare qe pervec melodramatikes ka dhe disa aspekte artistike te tjera te rendesishme si c'jane : thjeshtesia e vetedija (ndergjegjia) ne lidhje me artin e kinemase. Nejse i rashe shkurt se eshte mesele e gjate dhe kjo...




> Korcar'o,
> e vleresoj jodeshiren tende per te me bere te dukem "i pavemendshem" ne nivelin e duhur, ose deri disi te pranueshem! haha... dhe ate pedagogun ta besh sa te te doje kokrra e qejfit, se s'me mbetet hatri aspak, sidomos kur "di" ta besh pa u kuptuar(nga ata te cilet mendon se je duke i'u hapur syte.)
> 
> Tani, ky regjisori (se sikur s'me ben t'ja them emrin me vend-pa vend) per mendimin tim duhet "duartrokitur" vetem per faktin qe ka marre "nismen" per te "ri-analizuar" per te kushedisaten here fenomenin "njeri" me te mirat dhe te keqijat e tij, pavaresisht "konsekuencave" qe sjell "eksperimentimi" Dhe kete e ka bere ne nje menyre krejt te vecante, duke dashur te nderthure "talentin" e rralle (e supozuar kjo, sigurisht) qe zoteron personazhi kryesor dhe "veset" e njeriut, pa te cilat do te ishte gati "i paafte" per te njohur pjesen tjeter te vetvetes.
> 
> Une, po ashtu "mendoj" se audienca tek e cila ai ka dashur "te percoje" mesazhin eshte e shumellojshme per nga "shkalla e intelektit" qe zoteron, per te kapur dhe perjetuar ate njesoj dhe per kete arsye kaq te thjeshte ai "dyfishimi" qe permend ti, e ben kete pak a shume te mundur (sipas mundesise: kur u ndane keto na rane) 
> 
> Ne lidhje me ate perkthimin... 
> perpjekjet e regjisorit kane cuar ne nje "copez" arti mjaftueshmerisht te arrire, duke ditur se ne "c'qorrsokak" po e fuste veten!


Exodus i paske "mendimet" e gjera mer jahu, dmth shume intelektuale e ku di une cfare tjeter. Ndonje gje nga kinemaja do te na thuash, si per shembull kur thua se regjizori duhet duartrokitur, mire fare, po pse-ne as na i thua...

----------


## EXODUS

Ndonjehere, eshte veshtire te dallosh nese gjate paraqitjes se nje filmi eshte pikerisht regjisori, "shembelltyra" e cka-se qe ai ka patur si synim te transmetoje tek ne (kino-spektatoret), permes nje morie "veglash" qe ai disponon gjate fillim-mbarimit te xhirimeve, per te arritur tek qellimi i tij kryesor, apo interpretimi (njera prej veglave) qe eshte dhe pjesa tjeter, jo me pak peshe. 
Une s'kam se si ta di se cka i shkon neper mend regjisorit perpara dhe pas xhirimeve te fundit, deri tek momenti kur ai mendon se "vepra" e tij eshte gati per publikun kino-dashes e sidomos per "laboratoristet" e kritikes, pervecse duke perdorur gjykimin tim te perftuar si rezultat i reagimeve personale gjate dhe mbas shikimit. Besoj se neper te njejtin "proces" kalojne te gjithe, "shtresat"(dihet).
Do pyesesh ti, e ku do te dalesh me kte qe na the?! Ta thom une. (edhe ate punen e duartrokitjes...)
Nese mua nuk me "pelqeu" a, s'mu duk edhe aq e drejte analiza (ne disa vende) qe i bere ti Arronofskit ne lidhje me menyren se si ai e ka trajtuar temen "e perzgjedhur" kjo nuk do te thote se ti duhet te me mbash "ison" mua, ashtu sikur dhe anasjelltas. 

Me sa shoh bagazhi im i njohurise ne lidhje me kinematografine nuk eshte i mirefillte sikurse zotnia jote prej Korcari, e mgjth kjo s'do te thote se une do i beja dallimet "shkel-e shko"

p.s e boll na i bere qejfin kaq e, se po me erdhi vetja ne qejf pe tamami, gjej no i plep ku te hypesh! lol

----------


## korçar

> Ndonjehere, eshte veshtire te dallosh nese gjate paraqitjes se nje filmi eshte pikerisht regjisori, "shembelltyra" e cka-se qe ai ka patur si synim te transmetoje tek ne (kino-spektatoret), permes nje morie "veglash" qe ai disponon gjate fillim-mbarimit te xhirimeve, per te arritur tek qellimi i tij kryesor, apo interpretimi (njera prej veglave) qe eshte dhe pjesa tjeter, jo me pak peshe. 
> Une s'kam se si ta di se cka i shkon neper mend regjisorit perpara dhe pas xhirimeve te fundit, deri tek momenti kur ai mendon se "vepra" e tij eshte gati per publikun kino-dashes e sidomos per "laboratoristet" e kritikes, pervecse duke perdorur gjykimin tim te perftuar si rezultat i reagimeve personale gjate dhe mbas shikimit. Besoj se neper te njejtin "proces" kalojne te gjithe, "shtresat"(dihet).
> Do pyesesh ti, e ku do te dalesh me kte qe na the?! Ta thom une. (edhe ate punen e duartrokitjes...)
> Nese mua nuk me "pelqeu" a, s'mu duk edhe aq e drejte analiza (ne disa vende) qe i bere ti Arronofskit ne lidhje me menyren se si ai e ka trajtuar temen "e perzgjedhur" kjo nuk do te thote se ti duhet te me mbash "ison" mua, ashtu sikur dhe anasjelltas. 
> 
> Me sa shoh bagazhi im i njohurise ne lidhje me kinematografine nuk eshte i mirefillte sikurse zotnia jote prej Korcari, e mgjth kjo s'do te thote se une do i beja dallimet "shkel-e shko"
> 
> p.s e boll na i bere qejfin kaq e, se po me erdhi vetja ne qejf pe tamami, gjej no i plep ku te hypesh! lol


E paske sedren prej porcelani mor lumdjali... dhe s'kam filluar akoma mire... se kur thua qe zotnia ime prej korcari ka bagazh te mirefillte kinematografik sado ironik te behesh prape s'ja heq dot vertetsine. Ti me duket se ke ardhur per te matur lafshen me mua dhe po ta them me thjeshtesi ne dac te na flasesh ndonje fjale me vend hajde bujrum por edhe ne mos dac prape hajde bujrum, vecse ne ke ardhur te matesh lafshen me mua e kam me te gjate e me te perpjete...

P.S. Mos te duket se te bej qejfin, as me vete ne mend, por thashe mbase e kishe me qejf ti flisje dy tre fjale me vend, a me arsye, e jo me ironi, dmth me nenshtrim ndaj meje...

----------


## EXODUS

Ce te kam e bashkqytetar e jo per gje, po qe rampo llafi djalkes(ktu) nuk i shkoi mendja per "djallezira" te llojit matu ktu, matu atje. Po hajt ce sikur thashe te shkembenim dy fjale e derbardhe, pune e madhe...s'me prishet e a s'te prishet gjiza! 

shihena!

----------


## D&G Feminine

http://filma.kengaime.com/filmi/178/...-nje-vajze.htm

Korcari, nuk i dija kush ishin regjisoret. Regjisoret i njoh vetem si emra, po jo se cilet filma kane bere, edhe pse i kam pare pothuaj te gjithe filmat shqiptare. Sa per kujtesen, e kam pare tani vone te plote kete filmin ne fakt, para nje viti me duket, se kur jane dhene ne fillim nuk me lejonte censura, lol
Shikoje te ai linku me siper filmin po te duash, ka edhe filma te tjere shqiptare aty.
Ne fakt ajo puna e melodrames eshte ceshtje preferencash. Mua s'me pelqen p.sh as "Bridges of Madison County" me Meryl Street dhe Clint Eastwood (qe mbahet si klasik) pikerisht per kete arsye, melodrama. Sesi me vjen kur aktoret qajne me te madhe, kur puna eshte qe duhet te bejne ty te prekesh.
Edhe ata dy filmat e tjere "Apasionata" dhe "Duaje emrin tend" me kane pelqyer. Megjithate mendoj se "Nje djale dhe nje vajze" edhe me i miri i te treve. 
Nje film tjeter shqiptar qe dua te shoh sepse i mbaj mend vetem ca fragmente eshte "Ne prag te jetes", po s'e kam gjetur akoma, nuk eshte as te ky website qe te tregova. Kam lexuar novelen ne te cilen eshte bazuar dhe me ka pelqyer shume. Ka qene nje permbledhje me novela te Vath Korreshit, ku perfshihej edhe "Balada e Kurbinit". Edhe kjo si novele me ka ngelur ne mendje, filmi jo dhe aq.
Mbaja mend qe me ka bere pershtypje Margarita Xhepa atehere qe pinte duhan te ky filmi "Nje djale dhe nje vajze". Qe aty dukej qe po liberalizohej kinemaja  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## TikTak

ne prag te jetes osht film limonat mi dixhije. ene ka ajo limonata uj fare. socializem varfanjakesh. ene ajo me baletin qi thu ti. filma koti

ma modern osht kapidani se sa kto filmat me moral socjalist

----------

